# Need help: Temp sensor installation



## Krazy Owl (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi. 

I got myself a computer case that I don't know the origin but there is a lcd screen in front for 2 temp sensor. These sensors are wires covered and at the end they are flat like blades but still covered to not conduct electricity or static I suppose.

Anyone of you can send me a link to a visual installation with pictures please? It will be my first installation for this type...never had heat sensors before.

thank you.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the case and post for us? There is no name on the case? Any info you could give could help...


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, installing temp sensors is like a myth when you start searching for a reliable guide how to do it. There are some articles from the days when Duron CPUs were around. Then you will see on youtube some people putting the "blades" between the CPU socket and the CPU itself, which in my opinion is begging to damage either of them. So you have 2 temp sensors right? What do you want to measure? CPU,GPU, Chipset, RAM, ambient temperature in the case? Please specify, so you can receive a better feedback.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 19, 2012)

I was lucky!!! http://www.highpowersupply.com/118MATX.html Found this!

Chenming also ade it but with a 300w psu.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 19, 2012)

#159 - Q&A: Computer Thermal Probe Placement - You...

Ah, so the case has the probes pre-defined: CPU+HDD,

For the HDD: I would just stick on the top of the HDD. http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/07/12092057257l.gif 
For the CPU: If you can as the heatsink is seated, slide the "blade" so that it touches slightly the CPU on one of the 4 sides. If the space is not enough or the probe is too thick, just put on the heatsnik, but have in mind the readings will be off. 

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-...1kW-Liquid-Cooling-System-Review/Installation 

http://cdn.overclock.net/3/34/341d6...orwithkaptontapeoncpusocketheatsinkplate.jpeg 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...ght%20SI-97A/ThermalrightSI-97Atempsensor.jpg


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 19, 2012)

Thx. I will use it for current setup under my avatar because this is the only board i have with onboard connector for pluging a firewire on front case.


----------



## Tweak-venetica- (Dec 21, 2012)

*probes*

Id say for the cpu probe to work efficiently you either need a hole on the lowest part of your cpu heat sink ( cooler ) closest to the cpu , if you don't have one or don't want to damage the cooler by making one , then just place the probe on the deepest end of the cooler nearest to the core of the processor . ( this will not be accurate at all ) . Placing the probe between the processor and the spreader might cause a issue with heat conductivity , so be careful when attempting to do so  . Perhaps covering the probe in a thick thermal compound might enable you to place it between the processor and the spreader but would still effect conductivity none the less . 

let us know what you choose to do


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2012)

Koolance used to provide metal tape to stick the probe on the side of the waterblock, so it would read the temp and shut the system down if it got over 95F or so.  I took the monitoring system and probe out of my old Koolance case and moved it into the HAF 932 I have now.  See if the probe is small enough to stick to the side of the IHS on your CPU.

Honestly though, your CPU temps read from the core would be more accurate, but the probes would be useful if they control case fans.  And it's always nice to have a readout on the case


----------



## Tweak-venetica- (Dec 21, 2012)

*well put Sasqui*

well put Sasqui  

IMO , the probes only use is for extreme temps that can't be recorded via the Mobo sensors detected within the bios .Or if the probes can be attached to the controlling of your cooling .


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Tweak-venetica- said:


> well put Sasqui
> 
> *IMO , the probes only use is for extreme temps that can't be recorded via the Mobo sensors detected within the bios .Or if the probes can be attached to the controlling of your cooling .*



NO.


you can use double sided thin tape for this.


krazy owl, imma give u a tutorial ,but wait a bit. im eating atm


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2012)

sorry for double posting, but here it is:-


Probe 101
You cant put the probes in places where they will be exposed to a lot of pressure. eg, between the heatsink base and CPU IHS. The probes work by changing their resistance with a definite relation to temperature.

STEP 1
Clean the probe with some alcohol.

STEP 2
Select your location where you want to place it.

Some common uses are, 
i. behind the mobo on the other side panel for a system over all temp.
ii. on one of the heatpipes/fins of the CPU cooler. preferably heatpipe.
iii. the opposite side to the connector sides, on a hdd, i.e. where the platter is situated. this is good for getting accurate HDD readings.
iv. motherboard northbridge/southbridge heatsink. for mobo temps


STEP 3
clean that area with alcohol too

Step 4
put a rice grain sized amount of tim on that place.

STEP 5 
if you observe carefully, the probe isnt all that flat, its got a little bump in the middle, where two fine wires end. place this bump on the TIM and hold it in place.

If the TIM spreads out too much, use some cotton to wipe it off while still holding the probe in place.

STEP 6
Use masking tape of about 0.5"x 1" size to secure it the probe in place.


Enjoy!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 21, 2012)

It was flat probes covered with translucid plastic. I installled it already yesterday. Thx guys.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> eg, between the heatsink base and CPU IHS



Some things are self evident... to some people.  I do know someone who fried an AMD cpu by putting the temp probe _between _the heatsink and cpu, duh!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2012)

i put a probe between my cpu and hsf once.
in my defence i was drunk at that time and it was the first time i saw a probe


----------



## paphylist (Dec 24, 2012)

Every aftermarket temperature gauge on the market requires a temperature sender to get it's readings. They work by using a variable resistor inside the sender that changes resistance based on water temperature. By sending voltage through the sender and comparing the returned voltage to the sent voltage can determine the actual water temp as the water temp varying the resistance results in a different output voltage. This is precisely how the gauge or control unit works to display the proper temperature


----------

